# Show me your roadsigns !



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I like to take pictures of roadsigns and streetsigns. Show yours !


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ Great brazilian roadsigns. Also interesting language. I presume the 80 & 100 signs mean for light and heavy traffic. Circuito de Ouro-The golden route ?? 



Another sign in the city of Cecena,Tuscany Italy.



Roadsign from Gatteo a Mare


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

NordikNerd said:


> ^^ Great brazilian roadsigns. Also interesting language. I presume the 80 & 100 signs mean for light and heavy traffic. Circuito de Ouro-The golden route ??


Thanks. 

Yeah you are correct, the golden route. :cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

*another way to use road signs in italy (sardegna). check out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd1wP5gI4-w


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

poveroate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd1wP5gI4-w


Sardinia is the wild west ? thank god for lazy Nyköping.


----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

NordikNerd said:


> Sardinia is the wild west ? thank god for lazy Nyköping.
> 
> nykoping what is??
> 
> sardinia is a beautiful region...good wine, awesome girls, amazing beaches, good food...shooting at roadsigns is a local "sport"...in the rural zone. people don't have too much to do and they kill the time...and roadsigns!!!! not good practic


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

poveroate said:


> NordikNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Sardinia is the wild west ? thank god for lazy Nyköping.
> ...


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Hungary:

1. Motorway overhead sign, on M3 eastward, approaching intersection with M0:









2. Main road directions sign, on main road 71:









3. Main road distances sign, on main road 71:









4. Local (nearby) destinations sign, w/o road no. or distances, on main road 84:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

There are so many in my collection, I might start off with one strange one: from Santana Row, a high-end shopping center in San Jose, California. Usually, speed limits end in either 5 or 0, but for some reason, the owner must've chosen a strange number:


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#160

Bit of dig-out, but... 17mph = more or less 30 km/h. Not odd, just somebody must have non-American origin


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

TranslatorPS said:


> #160
> 
> Bit of dig-out, but... 17mph = more or less 30 km/h. Not odd, just somebody must have non-American origin


Yeah I thought so. I would not see signs like that myself, but anyways, it works.

I've got so many sign pics I want to share, I just don't know which ones to pick since there are at least 300 of them in my collection alone.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

İstanbul, Türkiye, from Yandex,


----------



## duozhuchen (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, it is interesting signpost.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Narvik is located 1620km north of my hometown Linköping. ^^

I always wanted to go north, but it's not much worth seeing there except the nature.

1620km south from Linköping means other more interesting destinations like:

Vienna: 1563km Basel: 1591km Paris: 1678km London: 1702km


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------

